# master of the ordnance



## swiftnomore (Feb 15, 2010)

ok guys i think we should discuss the master of the ordnance,my opinion on him is that he is great for taking out infantry and light armoured tanks, his shooting attack is the "artillery barrage", now am i right in thinking that this can be used once in every turn as it holds no restrictions to the amount of times you use it and also against most infantry it is an instant kill weapon (considering that there toughness isn't any higher than 4) and with a roll of 3+ to hit it is going to be success most of the time, but the question is would you use him in a 1500 point army :dunno: my view on it is yes but please feel free to express your opinion :victory:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stick him in a CCS if you're staying still and mainlly just barking out orders. If your CCS is taking a Chimera then don't bother. I've never taken him but I've never seen or heard any rules that limit his shooting.

He was certainly used quite a bit in my area when it was easy to abuse the MoO/Mortar stuff-up, but once commonsense prevailed he was dropped quicksmart.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

i'd still use him if your fighting a swarm army like orks or tyranids. it really helps weaken them before the wave gets to your lines. i tried him out once and it worked pretty good. about ur question, thers no limit to his # of artillery strikes. lol u can blast up half the enemy's army every turn! have fun


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2008)

if you were already planning on having a static CCS in cover then he's pretty good, but only if you already have supplementary units. using a pair of cheap mortar squads against an ork usually encourages the ork player to spread out their boys a considerable amount, so the master of ordnance suddenly becomes viable. same goes for an opposing guard list. but they become terrible useless against deep strike heavy lists, biker lists, eldar (which run isolater units), etc... but for 30 points, having some intimidation against hordes players sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

As a guard infantry general, I have used him to incredible affect. I always take him.

In my local scene, I have so far used him to...

Take out Tau HQ's easily or bunches of firewarriors due to low toughness

Orks in numbers are particularly easy prey with a STR 9 barrage hit.

The issue is that to use him effectively.... your going against the new trend of mechanized guard armies. As soon as your melta gun chimera driving vets get into range, his use becomes limited due to the scatter. However for a gunline army that really needs some pie plates, I think he is an incredibly useful addition, that is often overlooked.

The CCS, really has two options now. Its either a stand and order option or its part of the assualt brigade of melta or plasma maniacs we all love. If its a stand and order, which is becoming increasingly rare then it really is a great option for 30 points. Where it becomes interesting is what else you tool the CCS with to ensure they remain effective with a MOO. I although know that the Mortar rules no longer apply... but the advantage of having him with a Mortar team in the HQ is that LOS is not a problem, so it can keep the CCS being effective.

Things which also get outrageous saves, things the standard guard are just never going to hit in squad format things like stealth suits etc and eldar on jet bikes and even some other bikers, can literally take the squad apart quickly for a 30 point investment. 

Anyway, my two cents!

Alexi.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Elexious hit the nail on th head.


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

swiftnomore said:


> and with a roll of 3+ to hit it is going to be success most of the time


I wish I had the same codex you got ... I thought he used some special scattering rules to determine if the ordnance hits or not ...


----------



## Viryn (Mar 14, 2010)

If a hit is rolled it scatters 2D6. If arrow is rolled it scatters 3D6. If you have LOS you can reduce distance with his BS. So you will pretty much never hit what you aim for.


----------

